# Can’t delete apps



## SomeEchidnasPumpkin (May 29, 2019)

Hi ! I own a IPhone 6S , and I’ve been having problems with deleting apps & stuff, I’ve owned a IPhone before, but my brother had my old one and I currently have my mom’s. I cant delete apps , like I’ve tried pressing down on them and waiting for them to show the x , and it never does. I’ve pressed down on the app but there’s no delete button. I’ve also went to settings and I still can’t delete apps. It’s been a problem for awhile. And my brother and mom download apps and they appear on my phone and I still can’t delete them. Can I Please have some help to fix this?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

What iPhone? You said you own a 6S, but you currently have your mom's.

Latest iOS (12.2)?

Have you shut down (turned off) the phone for a minute or two? That's my first "fix" when my iPhone is acting strangely or refusing to act.


----------



## SomeEchidnasPumpkin (May 29, 2019)

Yes my mom’s is a 6s & and yes it’s the 12.2 , I did try shutting it down, and it hasn’t worked. i went to the Apple store at our mall and they couldn’t help me. Is there just something wrong with it that I can’t really fix?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You might try calling Apple support or visiting another Apple store. From my experience (actually mostly the experience of my neighbor who is "always" needing help) the Apple support people make a real effort to understand problems and find solutions. I have no other ideas on your issue.


----------



## SomeEchidnasPumpkin (May 29, 2019)

thank you ! I’ll see if we can go there. thanks for the advice!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You're welcome, and good luck.  Please keep us updated. Maybe you'll get more help here also.


----------

